# NC State Beekeepers Meeting



## beegee

For all of you NC beekeepers, I hope you are planning to attend the Summer Meeting in Kinston, Jul 12-14. The Bee Buzz was a little late in distribution, but there is still time to pre-register. Use the registration form on the ncbeekeepers.org website, not the one in the Be Buzz. You'll have to print and mail as the online registration isn't available this year.


----------



## beemarsh

*Can you buy equipment there?*

I'll be there Thursday and Friday. Do any of the equipment sellers attend with merchandise? I need some woodenware, pins, etc., and would love to save the shipping cost by getting it at the meeting.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

beemarsh said:


> I'll be there Thursday and Friday. Do any of the equipment sellers attend with merchandise? I need some woodenware, pins, etc., and would love to save the shipping cost by getting it at the meeting.


Yes, Brushy Mountain, Miller Bee, Dadant and probably others I have neglected to mention are usually there. Also Ann Harmon always has a good selection of books. 
Susan


----------



## yoyo

I am attending all three days. I need all the help I can get! I just have one hive that I removed from a wall last week.I went into the hive today after one week to see if the queen was ther laying. I didn't see her but there were some eggs so I hope I did not kill her. It was a mess beacuae of rubber banding the comb in place. I added another deep body and moved the worst of the rubberbanded com to the top and replaced with wired foundation frames. They were all out front fearding when I left them and they were still out there after an hour. Anyway, I was told that you can place an order with Brushy Mountain and they will bring it to the event, save on shipping!


----------



## Tommy

I'll be there 3 days also.


----------



## beehandler

i'll be there all 3 days also........ maybe we need some name tags,so we'll know one another ???


----------



## iddee

I'm going incognito, so spacemoose won't find me.
I'll be hiding behind beehandler.


----------



## spacemoose

Lol !!!!!!


----------



## yoyo

I would love to meet you guys. How can we get together? I can wear my ham radio ballcap with my call sign KE4MIZ. Or we could agree to meet at a certain time and place, who's buying?


----------



## Tia

Don't leave me out of this! I'll be there all three days, too! Can't wait to meet iddee--can't hide from me, iddee--I know both spacemoose and beehandler!


----------



## beegee

*Vendors*

Miller will not attend. Brushy Mt, & Rossman will be there. Dadant on Saturday.
Bob Cole & Ann Harman will have their bee books. There may be other vendors who show up. There will be several queen & package suppliers.


----------



## Soilman

Is there a daily itinerary for this event. I cant seem to find one, but The wife and I are going to bee there. maybe all three days.

Nevermind: Found it


----------



## Tommy

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/ Ck under meetings.


----------



## nursebee

I can host for dinner Fri or Sat. Not sure how much of the meeting I'll get to. I'm about 30 min from meeting, easy route.


----------



## db_land

*How about a beesource table at the banquet?*

I hope to be there Fri and Sat. It would be great to meet everyone, hear some of iddee's stories ...


----------



## iddee

What ya mean "stories"? 
I can prove it all. 
The blind man, he saw it, too.


----------

